# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كيف ارتقي بنفسي

## غايتي رضا ربي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...

اخواتي الحبيبات اود ان أهنئكم على ماوصلتم اليه من رقي في مجال الدين والثقافه الدينيه 

بأختصار طالما حلمت ان اكون على مستوى كبير من العلم الشرعي وان اكون قدوه صالحه يقتدى بها وان اكون ممن يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وان اصل الى درجه عاليه من الرقي الذي اشعر من خلاله بأنني اعيش في رضا وطاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى ..انا خريجه جامعيه من جامعة ام القرى ولكنني اشعر بأنني لم اصل الى شي ومستواي الدراسي او معدلي متدني ولم احصل على وظيفه ولا استطيع ان اكمل ماجستير او غيره ولا اريد ان اشعر بأن حياتي توقفت الى هذا الحد اتمنى ان اكون على درجه عاليه من العلم حتى لايتوقف قلمي عند حد معين....

ارجوا منكن الدعاء لي وهذه فضفضه بسيطه من فيض قلمي احببت ان اشارككم طموحي 

دمتن في حفظ الله

غايتي رضا ربي

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,

حياك الله أختنا الكريمة ومرحبا بك معنا

رحم الله ابن تيمية القائل: "مع المحبرة إلى المقبرة" 
وقال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله- في منظومته (أصول الفقه):

وبعد فالعلم بحور زاخرة  ******  لن يبلغ الكادح فيه آخره
لكن في أصوله تسهيلا  ******   لنيله فاحرص تجد سبيلا

ومن ذا الذي يشعر أنه قد وصل إلى مرحلة الرضا عن علمه؟!
إن طالب العلم كلما ازداد تعلما وفهما شعر بضآلة علمه وعرف حاجته الماسة للاستزادة من العلم..
لكن الناس يختلفون في أسلوب تحقيق هذا الهدف أو أهدافهم بوجه عام, فمنهم من يبادر الزمن ويسارع بوضع خطط لتحقيق أهدافه النبيلة, ومنهم من يبقى عمره ينتظر ويتمنى!

تقولين أنك تخرجت من جامعة أم القرى, ثم تتبعين ذلك بأنك لم تصلي إلى شيء؟
ما أرى إلا أن الشيطان يريد أن يحبطك ويثبط عزيمتك!

الحمد لله!
هذا إنجاز رائع أخيتي الفاضلة وحري بمن وصلت لذلك المستوى الطيب من العلم -دينيا أو دنيويا- أن تكمل المسيرة على خير وجه, فمثلك لا يصلح إلا لمزيد من التقدم وتحقيق النجاح..

وضع الخطة يكون أول ما يتحتم عليك فعله, لكن يسبق ذلك أو على رأس الأهداف يأتي التذكير بأمر النية؛ فما كان لله دام واتصل وما كان لغير الله انقطع وانفصل!

فما عليك إلا أن تحضري دفترا أو تدوني على جهازك بصورة واضحة أهدافك التي تسعين إلى تحقيقها:

1- الاستزادة من العلم الشرعي
2- القدرة على الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر
3- إكمال الدراسة
4- الحصول على وظيفة مناسبة خالية من المخالفات الشرعية
وهكذا وأنت أعلم بأهدافك كلها..

ثم تبدأين بوضع مقترحات إيجابية, وليست وهمية أو صعبة التحقيق, وتضعين لها جدولا زمنيا مناسبا..

على سبيل المثال:
1- العلم الشرعي -بفضل الله- أصبح ميسرا علينا بدرجة كانت حلما قبل زمن!
فالأشرطة العلمية والدعوية والكتب كل ذلك متوفر الآن بكل سهولة, وما علينا إلا أن نحدد ما هو مناسب للبدء به لطالبة علم, فتخيري ما يناسبك من علوم وليكن حفظ القرآن البداية أو مراجعته مراجعة متقنة إن كان قد سبق حفظه, ثم تخيري متنا فقهيا مناسبا وآخر مختصرا في العقيدة وهكذا, ولتشجيع نفسك اجعلي لك رفيقة تكون خير من يساعد ويذكر بالله, فالله تعالى يقول: {*وَاصْبِرْ نَفْسَكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ وَلَا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ فُرُطًا} [الكهف/28]*
ثم تابعي نفسك على مدار الأسبوع والشهر وإن بدا لك أن الخطة غير مناسبة فقومي بتعديل ما يحتاج لتعديله منها وأكملي المسيرة..

2- القدرة على الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر:
عليك هنا بسماع الأشرطة الدعوية ومعرفة أساليب الدعوة, فكم من داعية لم يلق قبولا بين الناس, مع حسن نيته, ليس لسبب إلا لعدم اتباعه أساليب الدعوة, ولعدم معرفته أن الناس يختلفون في تلقيهم وردود أفعالهم, فليس كل شيء مناسب لكل أحد!
ومما يعين على الدعوة والأمر بالمعروف تعلم العلم الشرعي وبالأخص ما ستدعين الناس إليه, ومنها أيضا اتباع الرفق واللين, فالرفق لم يكن في شيء إلا زانه ولم ينزع من شيء إلا شانه, وكذلك التواضع وخفض الجناح للمؤمين, وغيرها الكثير.

المقصود أن تكتبي بوضوح جميع الأهداف والخطط لتحقيقها ولا تيأسي إن اعتراك فتور, فلكنا يصاب بذلك وقد قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم: (( إن لكل عمل شرة ، وإن لكل شرة فترة، فمن كانت شرته إلى سنتي فقد أفلح، ومن كانت شرته إلى غير ذلك فقد هلك)), رواه ابن حبان وصححه الألباني.

ولا تنسي أخيتي فضل الدعاء والإلحاح على الله -تعالى- بأن يرزقك العلم النافع والعمل الصالح ولعل الأخوات الفضليات يزدنك بما لم أستطيعه, وفقك الله ويسر أمرك وجعلك هادية مهدية.

----------


## مؤمنة كالغيث

> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,
> 
> حياك الله أختنا الكريمة ومرحبا بك معنا
> 
> رحم الله ابن تيمية القائل: "مع المحبرة إلى المقبرة" 
> وقال الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين -رحمه الله- في منظومته (أصول الفقه):
> 
> وبعد فالعلم بحور زاخرة ****** لن يبلغ الكادح فيه آخره
> لكن في أصوله تسهيلا ****** لنيله فاحرص تجد سبيلا
> ...


مااااااااااا شاء الله أغبطك أختي على هذا العقل الراجح والفكر النير ...وكم أتمنى أن يرزقني الله من فضله وعلمه.. 
لعلي أعاني من نفس إحساس الأخت مع العلم أني لم أتمكن من ولوج الجامعة يعني أنني اكتفيت مرغمة مجبرة بشهادة الباكلوريا ـ وذالك لظروف عائلية ، والحمد لله ـ ..لديّ رغبة جامحة في الإستزاادة من العلم لكني أحس نفسي غير قادرة على ذالك وأعلم علم اليقين أن للكسل والشيطان نصيب الأسد في هذا المستوى العلمي الضعيف الذي أنا فيه ...وكم أتمنى لو أتواصل مع أخوات مثلك حتى أحظى بالتحفيز و التشجيع والقدوة ....بارك الله فيك

----------


## غايتي رضا ربي

اشكرك اختي الحبيبه على ماقدمته لي من نصائح لاتقدر بثمن واحمدالله على ماأنا عليه واسأل الله لي وللجميع الهدايه والثبات والتقوى وان يرزقنا العلم النافع ...بوركتي وبارك الله لك في علمك وقلمك وبأذن الله سوف اكمل حفظي لكتاب الله ...لا تنسينا من صالح دعاءك...

دمتي في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## جمانة انس

ان شعور الانسان بالر غبة في تطوير نفسه و الزيادة من تحصيل الفقه في الدين
يعتبر هذا الا حساس علامة خير و بشرى كريمة
على ان الله اراد به خيرا
فقد بين لنا رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ان من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين
------
ومن فضل الله و كرمه 
انه تعالى جعل دراسة الشريعة والفقه في الدين وحفظ القران
جعل ذلك كله ميسرا على من توجه اليه 
بعزم و صدق و اخلاص
فمن اقبل على ذلك
نال اليسر والعون والبر كة و التو فيق
(و لقد يسرنا القران للذكر فهل من مدكر)
هل من يقبل فينال العون و التو فيق
------
وقديما قالوا كل من سار على الدرب وصل
---
وقد قدمت الاخت الفاضلة (التو حيد) نصائح ثمينة جزاها الله خيرا
ومن ابرزها النية
فاخلاص النية مهم جدا
لان هذه العلوم ميراث النبوة
فتحتاج الى قلب طيب مخلص 
لتشع انوارها و بر كاتها
(واتقوا الله و يعلمكم الله)
---
فمن الخير
ان نتوجه بقلو بنا الى الله طالبين منه ان يكرمنا
بان ننال نصيبا وافرا من وراثة النبي :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
و ان يفقهنا في الدين ويعلمنا التأويل 
و يكرمنا بالتو فيق و النجاح و القبول
------------
ان الا قبال على الله بقلب صادق
و الا كثار دائما من هذا الر جاء
و طرح هذا الا مل على بابه بالحاح
سيفتح للانسان ابوابا من تو فيق الله و تيسيره
فانه
(وما تو فيقي الا بالله)
----------------
فميراث النبوة يكرمنا الله به 
بعون منه و تو فيق و يسر
لكن ان نطلب ذلك بصدق وبذل جهد 
(و الذين جاهدوا فينا لنهد ينهم سبلنا)
---
اللهم اهدنا فيمن هد يت
وتو لنا بما تو ليت به عبادك الصالحين

----------


## غايتي رضا ربي

جزيتي خيرا كلمات تشرح الصدر ..بارك الله فيك

----------

